# Looking to adopt a cat (BSH or Scottish Fold)



## dmhawk (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi All, These lovely message boards helped me find my current love, a very friendly and handsome British Blue. My husband and I are know considering getting another. We love Scottish folds and British blues but would be open to other cats that are seeking homes. Kitten or adults. 

Thanks! 

Diana


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

There are two lovely BSH for adoption at Rushden Persian Rescue
They are both related and are six years old called Rhubarb and custard.
Worth a look. Just click on the link called Available and scroll down.
They are beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Rhubarb and Custard are adorable :001_wub:


----------



## dmhawk (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys

Just wanted to let you know that we managed to find an 8 mo old shorthair in need of a home, from the London Persian Rescue

My husband uploaded some photos of her here: Florence - Imgur

She's a little shy but she's warming to us and she loves her brother


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Florence is gorgeous


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

She is Beautiful. What colour is she?


----------

